

GlassWire update 1.0.23b now available - greenwalls
http://blog.glasswire.com/2014/09/05/glasswire-1-0-23b-is-now-available-for-download/

======
greenwalls
Thank you for all your feedback in the "ShowHN" post. We have fixed the font
issues and increased stability along with a lot of other reported bugs.

